# I love it when...



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

people ask to park their astro-van in front of our home on Halloween night when there's tons of open parking in front of the other 20 non-decorated homes on our street... lol...

Yes please, just block the entire view of my house... :finger:

Who else has had this issue? I've put out some parking cones on previous occasions, which I may start doing more often in years to come.


----------



## drea11 (Aug 16, 2007)

Before we had the hearse we used cones. For some reason people dont want to park anywhere near Lillian. LOL


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

drea11 said:


> Before we had the hearse we used cones. For some reason people dont want to park anywhere near Lillian. LOL


Hahahahah.....looking forward to that type of response to Grim this year


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

We have to park our cars end to end in front of our garage to keep the kids from running out into the street. It only took one scared kid to run for the street for us to see it was necessary.


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

We don't get anybody parking in front of our house because it's all red curb.

Maybe you could do some kind of fake red curb on Halloween (although it probably won't fool your neighbors who know better).


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

We don't have that problem because by 8PM the street is so clogged up with people and cars, they tend to park about a block away and hike it to our house. It's just easier and quicker


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I actually had people park in my driveway last year I yelled "hey you cant park there" but basically got the finger since I KNOW he heard me. My husband was FURIOUS, he got them however. He put a big sign in front of their car that said "HI I belong to jerk that parks in someone else's driveway without permission. If you see him can you tell him to move so everyone can see the display." When they came back to get their car there were like 30 people standing there and they all booed him and were yelling JERK. It was perfect.


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 3, 2008)

Were the only ones on our street/ neighbourhood who decorate, and we go all out even for me. And people still have the downright audacity to park infront of our house

- Aaron


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm kind of a scary looking guy anyway, but on Halloween I usually wear chains, a crazy mask and carry a big club. Never once have I had a car park in front of my house. 

Advice to you, get a big ugly guy to keep the cars away!


----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

You need one of these http://farm1.static.flickr.com/127/374004305_6545ed437e.jpg?v=0


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

haha, love the stories, keep them coming!

I'm thinking of making some nice, Halloween-looking parking cones (maybe Tim Burton style, some orange and black striped, some green and black striped and some purple and black striped.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

JohnnyL said:


> haha, love the stories, keep them coming!
> 
> I'm thinking of making some nice, Halloween-looking parking cones (maybe Tim Burton style, some orange and black striped, some green and black striped and some purple and black striped.


Extra tall and bent at multiple crazy angles!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I use sawhorses to stop parking in front of the yard.Only one time did someone try,and I asked nicely to please move as they were blocking the path to the frontdoor.I got a look,but they did find another spot.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Or a crosswalk in front of your haunt


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Slimy, you a big scary looking dude? Why you're just a big Teddy Bear. That is if teddy bears were bald, tatooed, wear chains and carry clubs. lol

People park in front of my place, but they usually moved it pretty fast cause they are to lazy to walk to the next house.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Totally not defending the arse holes that park in front of haunts but I think that they JUST DON'T THINK, they are busy and just hurrying their kids through another "THING" and want to get home, SADLY!! don't take it personal, maybe designate someone in a cool costume to shew away the pests. I love the zombie walking sign!! maybe even some fake tow away zone signs.
People just Don't Think!!!!


----------

